# Trump's Journal.



## Trump (Mar 24, 2004)

Age: 20
Height: 5'8.5"

Will post more measurements and stats when I get home.

My whey comes in today, I will start using it when I get it.


*Goal: 160LB @ 8%BF*




*March 24, 2003*

Weight: 167LB BF: ~11%


Meal 1: 

2 Hardboiled eggs
1 large green apple
500MG calcium supp

Impulse snack: 2 pieces of bacon from coworker  

Meal 2:

1 can oiled packed tuna
2 slices wheat bread

Meal 3:
1 Orange
1/2 a scoop allthewhey vanilla and 6oz water (just got delivered to my office today and I wanted to try it out)
1 mint/hard candy  


Meal 4:
1 serving pasta + sauce
6oz chicken


Meal 5 (at the after party following a monthly night meeting today):

1 Guinness Draft
2 pieces of hard candy
1/2 cup trail mix 


before bed:
1/4 scoop allthewhey + water
multivitamin
500mg calcium


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Trump!  
Glad to see you started a journal! great way to keep on track and along with motivation and advice with others! 

couple suggestions already: 
did you eat both egg yolks this morning? I would make it 1 yolk and add in a few more egg whites to ensure that you get adequate protein throughout the day. 
bacon?  
I would also switch to water-packed tuna, add your own EFA's. perhaps drop the bread as well and switch to brown rice or sweet taters. however, if you find your making progress with it, then limit the whole grain bread to only 2 slices/day. 

Best of luck with your goals!


----------



## Trump (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hi Trump!
> Glad to see you started a journal! great way to keep on track and along with motivation and advice with others!
> 
> ...





Helloooooooo beautiful

Yeah I ate both yolks; I will fix that error.

Going to slowly switch over to water packed, I have about 5 cans of oil packed left that I don't want to waste.


I am sure I will be making plenty of errors along the way, feel free to  at me


----------



## Trump (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, day 1 is over. As you can see my vices include hard candy 



Here's hoping day 2 is better...


----------



## Trump (Mar 25, 2004)

*March 25, 2003*

Weight: 165.5LB BF: ??% 



Meal 1: 

shake: 1 scoop allthewhey vanilla (25g prot), 8oz water, and 1 frozen banana, blended

1 large green apple
500MG calcium supp

Walked 1 mile to work (no car)

Meal 2: 

1 can oil packed tuna (about 5 of these left)
2 slices 100% wheat bread


Meal 3:
1/2 of a turkey, lettuce and tomato pita wrap w/ no sauces

Walked 1 mile home (no car)

Preworkout:
9oz water + 1 scoop allthewhey (25g prot)

Workout:
Did chest + bi's today
Weighed on scale, updated today's weight (165.5lb)


Meal 4:
2 Servings pasta
.6 cup chicken
pasta sauce


Snack: 
Orange


*Totals*
p/c/f cal%
35/42/21

Total cals: 1842


----------



## Trump (Mar 25, 2004)

Day 2 is done! 

Besides switching to water-packed tuna and going to brown rice (once I have depleted my few cans of tuna and the rest of this loaf of bread), is everything else looking on par?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

looks much better! 
although you need more veggies. and your last meal - the orange- needs to be switch- how about cottage cheese or egg whites, and you need some healthy fats in your diet too!


----------



## Trump (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> looks much better!
> although you need more veggies. and your last meal - the orange- needs to be switch- how about cottage cheese or egg whites, and you need some healthy fats in your diet too!





Healthy fats... efas? I don't understand what they are...


that last meal wasn't really a meal... more like just a snack

why change, don't want carbs that late? I should eat the orange earlier in they day and then eat some egg whites later on?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

you got it. no need for carbs that late.. move it to earlier in the day and add in egg whites as you said. along with fiberous veggies. 

EFA's - essential fatty acids. 
http://69.93.187.54/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21113
-scroll down until you get to EFA's


----------



## Trump (Mar 26, 2004)

*March 26, 2003*

Weight: 163.5LB BF: ??% 



Meal 1: 

shake: 1 scoop allthewhey vanilla (25g prot), 8oz water, and 1 frozen banana, blended
1 large green apple

Meal 2: 

1 can oil packed tuna (about 5 of these left)
2 slices 100% wheat bread
3 french fries (chic-fil-a waffle)  

snack:
1/2 a piece of banana nut bread w/ icing. It was my last day at work and they had a going away thing for me. I barely got away eating only 1/2 a piece 


Preworkout:
shake- frozen banana + 8oz water + 1 scoop allthewhey (25g)

* Weight: 163.5*
Taken before workout, ~6pm, 

Workout:
30 min running, 10 8mph, 10 6mph, 10 8mph
abs

Post workout meal:
2 servings pasta
1 cup chicken
pasta sauce


Party:
4 shots vodka, 2 cups juice


----------



## Trump (Mar 27, 2004)

*March 27, 2003*

Weight: ?(weight will be taken at gym this afternoon)LB BF: ??% 



Meal 1: 

shake: 1 scoop allthewhey vanilla (25g prot), 8oz water, and 1 frozen banana, blended
1 large green apple


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

french fries? banana bread? VODKA??


----------



## Paynne (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> french fries? banana bread? VODKA??



Hehe, I need to start a journal.  With Atherjen yelling at me I'd definately clean up my act
 Good luck Trump!


----------



## Trump (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> french fries? banana bread? VODKA??





You are going to KILL ME today

Super stretch hummer limo and front row seats to the NCAA game in rutherford... with a 3 hour ride each way.

6 beers
an italian sub
1 slice of pizza
large chunk of chocolate fudge
a bag of bbq potato chips
2 bags of caramel popcorn
medium french fries


I just about erased all the work I have done in the past week, but it was fun as hell ............


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Im not even going to comment! lol 

sounds like you had an awesome time though! Limo and all! front row seats at the NCAA game! :nice: !


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im not even going to comment! lol
> 
> sounds like you had an awesome time though! Limo and all! front row seats at the NCAA game! :nice: !




I did  


I will post up a pic on monday of me and the limo


... back to the fold!



*March 28, 2003*

Weight: ???LB BF: ??% 



Meal 1: 

shake: 1 scoop allthewhey vanilla (25g prot), 8oz water, and 1 frozen banana, blended


Meal 2:
Bowl lobster bisque
small bread/muffin
calamari

Snack:
Orange


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 28, 2004)

How many calories are you eating a day? I don't think you're eating enough.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> How many calories are you eating a day? I don't think you're eating enough.





averaging 1900-2k


how many do you think I should have?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

at your weight(160) that is about right for fat loss.


----------

